# Went collecting today



## Rick (Sep 5, 2009)

Went out to a spot today where I have found a few. Right near where a four lane bridge crosses a river. Didn't find anything until I went under the bridge. Found two pairs of mating carolina mantids. After finding those I started finding carolinas everywhere under the bridge. I didn't take the camera out with me but wish I had. I saw lizards, treefrogs, huge spiders, snakes, mating mantids etc. I found 12 carolinas with ten of them being females. Two others were found but they were only about L5 or so which was strange. Found four brunners mantids and kept two of them. I released eight of the carolinas in my garden hoping they will populate the yard.

Here is a pic of the carolinas in containers after I got home.







Here is one girl who seemed a bit larger than the rest.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Sep 5, 2009)

That is a wonderful find, all in one day!

I keep finding Carolinas of various ages in my yard as well. I brought in a Carolina last year after Thanksgiving, so I guess in this yard anyway, they are all different ages.

Rebecca


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome Rick!


----------



## revmdn (Sep 5, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 5, 2009)

man wish there where places here to look for mantises, its all city so unless it FLIES INTO YOU! theres no where really to look. I like hiking and searching, i need to move out of crowded california lol.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice catch. Now I feel like going to do some of my own mantid searching. What's with the ~cotton in the containers? Is it for moisture?


----------



## massaman (Sep 5, 2009)

If you find any wild ooths would like to make a trade or anything heh that is if you can find any wild ooths!


----------



## bassist (Sep 5, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> Nice catch. Now I feel like going to do some of my own mantid searching. What's with the ~cotton in the containers? Is it for moisture?


Those are foam plugs just makes feedings easier.


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> Nice catch. Now I feel like going to do some of my own mantid searching. What's with the ~cotton in the containers? Is it for moisture?


Foam plugs blocking the feeding holes I put into the containers.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 6, 2009)

Good job Rick!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 6, 2009)

wow, that's quite a haul  nice job.


----------



## planetq (Sep 6, 2009)

Sweet! Could we see the Brunners too?

Minkyu


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2009)

calarts_security said:


> Sweet! Could we see the Brunners too?Minkyu


They are outside in a net cage.


----------



## planetq (Sep 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> They are outside in a net cage.


I didn't mean "can we see the Brunners too in this picture?"

I meant can you also show us your Brunners.


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2009)

calarts_security said:


> I didn't mean "can we see the Brunners too in this picture?"I meant can you also show us your Brunners.


I know what you mean't. They are outside and I have not taken a pic of them.


----------

